# Taste after coffee



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

Made two lattes earlier beans only roasted 20/9 so just over a week old took fresh beans out of the bag which was opened but closed over 14g 2oz shot pulled in 30 seconds as normal machine set to 93c temp i have now a slight taste in my mouth not sure if its from the coffee or not but its the only thing i have had any ideas?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I'm not sure that given the info you have posted anyone can really answer this .


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

What is it you are asking? If the taste of a coffee, after drinking said coffee, remains in the mouth after the coffee is finished?...........


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Is it a slightly grassy, marzipan taste? Also 'play-doh' is another taste note.

If so, I get this sometimes. It goes away once the beans are rested a bit longer.


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

I have the taste in my mouth a few hours after having drank the coffee its like a burnt taste


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

What beans?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Anyway , I am gonna say what I always say , weigh in weigh out and then we can help you adjust the recipe .

14g into 2oz ( about 50-60g ? ) more than likely over extracted and a bit weak = bitter ???


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

These


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Photo of said beans ?


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

Of the bean its self ?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Perhaps the op burnt his chips at tea


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

icom102 said:


> Of the bean its self ?


Well a few beans would help ( as opposed to one ) .

There doesnt seem to be any reference to what's in the blend on the bag?

How much were they ?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Anyway , I am gonna say what I always say , weigh in weigh out and then we can help you adjust the recipe .
> 
> 14g into 2oz ( about 50-60g ? ) more than likely over extracted and a bit weak = bitter ???


Anyway ..... This ^^^^


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

The small bag £3.50 the large bag £11.00 they are roasted locally in Carlingford co louth we have a shop in work that uses them and they great


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

dfk41 said:


> Perhaps the op burnt his chips at tea


Chips would have been nice but had a sandwich instead lol


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

icom102 said:


> Chips would have been nice but had a sandwich instead lol


Did you make it with German Rye bread by any chance? If so, that would explain it


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

3.50 for 250g bag?


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

both small and big bag have 250g on it what do you think of the beans ?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

icom102 said:


> both small and big bag have 250g on it what do you think of the beans ?


That 3.50 a bag retail then the greens must be really cheap.

I've made my thoughts clear on cheap coffee beans and quality before. As has @DavecUK

They must be old greens or bulk bought.

If you like em all power to you.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

would really need to see them in natural light but there seemed to be a lot of roast colour variation. At that price, I would expect at best, the beans to be commodity grade and probably quite old. try a more reputable supplier and increase your budget!


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

icom102 said:


> both small and big bag have 250g on it what do you think of the beans ?


So for 250g in a small bag its £3.50 but for 250g in a big bag its £11?... I'm not really an expert on roasts but those beans look to be unevenly roasted and of odd sizes. Perhaps it is the beans. Try a reputable roaster and try to get the grind really dialled in well and let us know if the taste is still there.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Rakesh said:


> So for 250g in a small bag its £3.50 but for 250g in a big bag its £11?... I'm not really an expert on roasts but those beans look to be unevenly roasted and of odd sizes. Perhaps it is the beans. Try a reputable roaster and try to get the grind really dialled in well and let us know if the taste is still there.


but definitely not, if you have recently eaten Rye bread.....


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

they where only roasted on 20th that's only 8 days old there is no one else local selling beans apart from supermarkets what is a good bean to get that is light roast i have looked online and lots of the online sites don't list the roast grade these are used in the shop in work and are fine they where fine yesterday made a cup there now and they tasted ok the drinks earlier tasted ok at the time


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

Rakesh said:


> So for 250g in a small bag its £3.50 but for 250g in a big bag its £11?... I'm not really an expert on roasts but those beans look to be unevenly roasted and of odd sizes. Perhaps it is the beans. Try a reputable roaster and try to get the grind really dialled in well and let us know if the taste is still there.


Ok whos a reputable roaster i like a nice smooth mild coffee the current shot seems dialled in ok 2oz in 30 seconds from 14g


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

icom102 said:


> they where only roasted on 20th that's only 8 days old there is no one else local selling beans apart from supermarkets what is a good bean to get that is light roast i have looked online and lots of the online sites don't list the roast grade these are used in the shop in work and are fine they where fine yesterday made a cup there now and they tasted ok the drinks earlier tasted ok at the time


There are tons of roasters that you should just order from online, dont stress about buying local. Roast grade isn't always mentioned because many good roasters just roast their beans to the level they think will bring the best out of the beans, try a 250g of a reputable roaster (Foundry if you really want a lightish roast) and they will probably be better than the beans you have now and any of the other costa beans you have had.


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

icom102 said:


> Ok whos a reputable roaster i like a nice smooth mild coffee the current shot seems dialled in ok 2oz in 30 seconds from 14g


There are tons of reputable roasters, more than I could list off the top of my head. The information provided isn't really enough for me to recommend you. Do you like chocolatey, rich coffees? Or light fruity/floral coffees?


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

Just a light mild roast


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

And try weighing your espresso out

. 2oz from 14g is likely to be adding to the bitterness


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

icom102 said:


> Just a light mild roast


Try some of foundrys stuff.


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

Its a 14g basket the ones i had from earlier in the week was ok the drinks earlier where not bitter wile drinking i just have been left with a taste in my mouth


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

Mrboots2u said:


> And try weighing your espresso out
> 
> . 2oz from 14g is likely to be adding to the bitterness


So what should i be getting from 14g or do you mean i need more or less grams of coffee ?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

icom102 said:


> So what should i be getting from 14g or do you mean i need more or less grams of coffee ?


Why make 2oz?

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?22879-Beginners-Reading-Weighing-Espresso-Brew-Ratios


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

im making a double shot is that not 2oz?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

icom102 said:


> im making a double shot is that not 2oz?


Doesn't haven to be.

Who says it has to be?

Please read the thread I linked.


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

I will try what he says tomoz if i dose 14g i would be looking for 28g of espresso im not sure if my scales will fit on the machine but i can try


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

icom102 said:


> I will try what he says tomoz if i dose 14g i would be looking for 28g of espresso im not sure if my scales will fit on the machine but i can try


Are your scales to 0.1g For your dose?


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

I don't know how aquared they are


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

This thread is painful to read ... OP, please go back to basics and read up on brew ratios. Just because it's a double basket doesn't mean it's 14g. Standard baskets are more 16-18g. Don't like the coffee? Change it. Experiment with grind size. Change ratio. See if it works. If doesn't, change your beans.


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

Well im sorry its painful to read but this site is here to help people if you don't like reading things then im sure there's other sites i didn't say i didn't like the coffee but if you read the post you would have seen the problem we all have to learn and its sites like this we can gain help


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

icom102 said:


> Well im sorry its painful to read but this site is here to help people if you don't like reading things then im sure there's other sites i didn't say i didn't like the coffee but if you read the post you would have seen the problem we all have to learn and its sites like this we can gain help


We can only help you if we know what you are doing and if you can describe the 'problem'.

To know what you are doing we really need to know the dose weighed & tamped in your PF (not into the grinder) to 0.1g.

The weight of the finished shot as it pours, on the drip tray.

The time you engage the pump for.

Grind setting.

Any changes you make from one shot to the next.


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

I need scales that fit on the drip try i tried tonight but mine wont fit


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Without proper measuring you will always be shooting in the dark and chasing the end of your tail..also consider we all get a bad shot from time to time, its normal


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

icom102 said:


> I need scales that fit on the drip try i tried tonight but mine wont fit


Check the thread from tonight about the Amir scales from Amazon


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

Must do that thanks


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

Purchased a set


----------



## caffaholic (Sep 27, 2017)

That's strange!

Your tummy ok? You might have a very mild accidity.


----------



## Platti (Mar 19, 2013)

Using tap water or something different ?


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

its not happened since have the machine plumed in now through a filtration system


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

Got the scales first attempt 18g in 36g out in 36 seconds tried a few time more 18g in 36g out in 29 seconds


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

icom102 said:


> Got the scales first attempt 18g in 36g out in 36 seconds tried a few time more 18g in 36g out in 29 seconds


Do your shots taste better?


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

to be honest no but i was rushing a bit what sort of time should it be taking?


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

icom102 said:


> to be honest no but i was rushing a bit what sort of time should it be taking?


There is no magic time, every bean is different. Just adjust grind based on how the espresso tastes, if bitter grind coarser if Sour grind finer. And buy some better beans.


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

The beans could be the problem i have got a new bag of beans in work i will try them tomorrow night


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

icom102 said:


> The beans could be the problem i have got a new bag of beans in work i will try them tomorrow night


What beans have you got?


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

My big problem i have never tasted a shot till now


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

icom102 said:


> My big problem i have never tasted a shot till now


How can you even try to dial in without tasting? I set brew ratio in a set time does not mean you will get good espresso, you have to adjust your grind based completely on taste so you are just going to get no where without tasting your shots.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Rakesh said:


> How can you even try to dial in without tasting? I set brew ratio in a set time does not mean you will get good espresso, you have to adjust your grind based completely on taste so you are just going to get no where without tasting your shots.


To be fair i do not think the OP is alone in not tasting or enjoying espresso they make .


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

Mrboots2u said:


> To be fair i do not think the OP is alone in not tasting or enjoying espresso they make .


Indeed there are a fair few who focus pretty much entirely on getting their shot out in such strict parameters that they will never be able to experiment based on what tastes best and won't get the best they can out of their beans which is a shame tbh.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Rakesh said:


> Indeed there are a fair few who focus pretty much entirely on getting their shot out in such strict parameters that they will never be able to experiment based on what tastes best and won't get the best they can out of their beans which is a shame tbh.


I meant they just add milk


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

If you are not used to espresso, or how to drink it (let alone prepare it) then it can taste vile. I think icom meant he hadn't tasted espresso until he got his machine - although I may be totally incorrect.


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

I was under the impression icom had been making shot after shot without actually tasting any of them, and that he had drank espresso before.


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

I had until now only tasted milk based coffee like latte and flat white it could be my beans I have taisted a few of my shots they all seem bitter or sour maybe it is thd beans I have more I got today from a roaster in England I will try them tomorrow night


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

These are the beans im using roasted in carlingford


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

No reason why they shouldn't be good. Making good espresso is a meditation. Stick with it and you'll get there.

Golden rules: clean machine (no yucky tastes from old oils), good distribution (allows you to control time with the grinder), weigh in and weigh out (helps you repeat or adjust), taste.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

icom102 said:


> View attachment 29471
> These are the beans im using roasted in carlingford


Are these the £3.50 beans or the £11 ones. If they're the former it's doubtful they will be quality.


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

That is the £11 bag but same beans as the £3.50 bag


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

icom102 said:


> That is the £11 bag but same beans as the £3.50 bag


You are going to get the exactly same results if you are using the same beans then, the reason it is £11 is because it is a kg bag. What did you think would change in the bigger bags of the exact same bean? Like I've said, buy some quality beans from a reputable roaster.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

New beans please! 

Rancid in = rancid out.


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

Tried these Santos Reserve from Alfie coffee to my disappointment tasted no better maybe this home coffee is not for me i just don't know where im going wrong


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

icom102 said:


> Tried these Santos Reserve from Alfie coffee to my disappointment tasted no better maybe this home coffee is not for me i just don't know where im going wrong
> 
> View attachment 29490


How much were those beans?

And I'm sure you have just bought a new OD super jolly and a synchronika.... Maybe you should've pondered whether you would actually enjoy making home espresso before forking out all that ££££!!! It's easy to want to give up, trust me we have ALL been there, but it's definitely the beans you are buying.


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

£6.95


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

I feel for you man. We've all been there, every one of us.

Keep going - this game is necessarily evolutionary 

+1 from me on others suggestion to get some beans from reputable source - and by reputable I mean well known on this forum.

You gotta rule the beans out before you move on


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

Well i did i got beans of alfiecoffee are they now reputable?


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

icom102 said:


> Tried these Santos Reserve from Alfie coffee to my disappointment tasted no better maybe this home coffee is not for me i just don't know where im going wrong
> 
> View attachment 29490


Their website seems to show signs of commodity coffee. I.e cheap again!

Please, please buy some good beans before giving up...


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

icom102 said:


> Well i did i got beans of alfiecoffee are they now reputable?


I can't speak for other members but I have definitely never heard of Alfie coffee, maybe you should try coffeecompass, they have very reasonably priced beans and the roaster is very skilled.


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Or Rave. They still do the discount for first purchase??


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

Indeed there are a massive amount of brilliant roasters in the country, I have no idea why you don't have a look at some of the acclaimed roasters on this forum and instead keep going for the cheap crap.


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

Ok lads give me a name of a good roaster and bean to buy and i will sure try i have these on the way what do yous think ? https://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/has-bean-blends/products/sunset


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

Rakesh said:


> Indeed there are a massive amount of brilliant roasters in the country, I have no idea why you don't have a look at some of the acclaimed roasters on this forum and instead keep going for the cheap crap.


I found Alfiecoffee on this forum


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

icom102 said:


> Ok lads give me a name of a good roaster and bean to buy and i will sure try i have these on the way what do yous think ? https://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/has-bean-blends/products/sunset


Voila!!

Hasbean are a reputable roaster, certainly should be able to get to good coffee with those


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

icom102 said:


> Ok lads give me a name of a good roaster and bean to buy and i will sure try i have these on the way what do yous think ? https://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/has-bean-blends/products/sunset


I have never tried hasbean, nor drink blends, but the general consensus is that hasbean do some very good coffees so I think you are on the right track.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

icom102 said:


> Ok lads give me a name of a good roaster and bean to buy and i will sure try i have these on the way what do yous think ? https://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/has-bean-blends/products/sunset


Bingo


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

so what beans are good then ?


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

icom102 said:


> so what beans are good then ?


Check out some 12 roaster challenges


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

whats that?


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

icom102 said:


> whats that?


https://coffeeforums.co.uk/forumdisplay.php?87-12roasterschallenge

You do realise that you can search through this forum using the little white box in the corner of the page though right?


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

I though it was a coffee type sorry


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

icom102 said:


> Ok lads give me a name of a good roaster and bean to buy and i will sure try i have these on the way what do yous think ? https://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/has-bean-blends/products/sunset


HasBean are not easy beans to extract. They are more often than not light roasters. Their beans require a bit more technique to get right. Start with something easy.

Try CoffeeCompass Brighton Lanes blend. It's easy to work with. Richard (the roaster) is a r3ally nice and generous guy.

Clean your machine. Then start again. Weigh in weigh out.


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

so you think the coffee i have coming from hasbean will be ok ?


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

Obnic said:


> HasBean are not easy beans to extract. They are more often than not light roasters. Their beans require a bit more technique to get right. Start with something easy.
> 
> Try CoffeeCompass Brighton Lanes blend. It's easy to work with. Richard (the roaster) is a r3ally nice and generous guy.
> 
> Clean your machine. Then start again. Weigh in weigh out.


Ok i will try them as well the machine is new only been used about 10 times


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

icom102 said:


> so you think the coffee i have coming from hasbean will be ok ?


Yeah that blend will be cool


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Ditto what Obnic said.

(Not trying to confuse you but Square Mile's Red Brick is easy too.)


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

Well hasbean is on the way i will try them


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Easy beans man. Coffee should taste good. He also does a Colombia Veracruz that is similarly easy to get right.

When I say easy to get right, what I mean is that the 'taste good' window is very wide. You can extract them a bit fast or too slow and they still taste drinkable. They are forgiving.


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

when i taste the shots i have tried from both beans they both leave me with a taste in my mouth and they dont taste nice at all so i guess its the beans i guess i will get there eventually


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

icom102 said:


> when i taste the shots i have tried from both beans they both leave me with a taste in my mouth and they dont taste nice at all so i guess its the beans i guess i will get there eventually


Any more info on the taste in your mouth when you taste them, or just a taste? Maybe bitter means you are over extracting Sour could mean under extracting.


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

Obnic said:


> Easy beans man. Coffee should taste good. He also does a Colombia Veracruz that is similarly easy to get right.
> 
> When I say easy to get right, what I mean is that the 'taste good' window is very wide. You can extract them a bit fast or too slow and they still taste drinkable. They are forgiving.


This ? http://www.coffeecompass.co.uk/shop/colombia-veracruz-500g.html


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

icom102 said:


> This ? http://www.coffeecompass.co.uk/shop/colombia-veracruz-500g.html


Yes. Brighton Lanes even easier.


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

Rakesh said:


> Any more info on the taste in your mouth when you taste them, or just a taste? Maybe bitter means you are over extracting Sour could mean under extracting.


No i have been tasting the shot and they taste yuk maybe its just me i have tried different shot times grind sizes nothing tastes good to me well if i add sugar and milk they are ok


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

I have ordered brighton lanes


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

icom102 said:


> I have ordered brighton lanes


Good. This is a known quantity.

Give your machine a thorough clean whilst you wait.

By the way, do you know the CC discount code?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

It's definitely true that cheap or old beans will not give good results. It's also true that some very good beans can be hard to get right. Some are easier than others. Rave Signature is fairly forgiving and neither too light not too dark (although everyone has their preference taste-wise).

It's also possible that you just don't actually like neat espresso. You won't be the only one - it's pretty intense. That does not matter, you don't 'have' to, if you prefer your espresso in milk and it's tasting good then all's well. You could also try finding a reputable coffee shop and ordering an espresso, to see if you like it when it's made on good equipment by an expert. If you try several espressi at various cafés and conclude it's not for you, stick to milk drinks. Heck, I do like espresso and even so I drink more milk drinks than neat shots.


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

Got my beans but they say to let them rest for 5 to 7 days


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

icom102 said:


> Got my beans but they say to let them rest for 5 to 7 days


Do indeed let them rest for 7 days at least.


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

Obnic said:


> Good. This is a known quantity.
> 
> Give your machine a thorough clean whilst you wait.
> 
> By the way, do you know the CC discount code?


CC Discount code?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

If you ask the right person in the right thread (sorry I've forgotten who but a search will find it) you can get a code to give you a discount on orders with Coffee Compass. That's what Obnic is referring to. Cheers!


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

icom102 said:


> CC Discount code?


PMd you.


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

Cheers thanks


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

Rakesh said:


> Do indeed let them rest for 7 days at least.


Do all coffee beans need to be rested ?


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

icom102 said:


> Do all coffee beans need to be rested ?


Yes all freshly roasted ones.


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

There was no word of the Santos beans needing it guess they wernt fresh


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

Brighton Lanes arrived they need a few days so looking forward to next week


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

Waiting to try these out


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Looks good, keep us posted how you get on


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

i will do will be trying the Brighton lanes first


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

I just hope i don't mess it up i have had no luck at all with it as yet


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

icom102 said:


> I just hope i don't mess it up i have had no luck at all with it as yet


Try not to get disheartened. It took me a while to make even a half decent cup of coffee in the early days (and even now it sometimes goes totally wrong). Keep calm, make notes of what you do, take your time and breathe . . .


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

icom102 said:


> I just hope i don't mess it up i have had no luck at all with it as yet


It's easy to get overwhelmed with variables. If you find yourself in a rut trying to dial in sometimes it's best to just have a break and try again tomorrow, it takes time but we all get there in the end.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Practise making good milk too. Its amazing how milk makes a poor espresso drinkable. Then at least you get a drink.


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

Both beans roasted on 3rd when would it be ok to try them ?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

From tomorrow or Tuesday really, in my opinion. But I can't be the only one who sometimes just can't wait and have gone in on day 5


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

icom102 said:


> Both beans roasted on 3rd when would it be ok to try them ?


The 10th at the earliest, I tend to break this rule though and go in earlier as I can't wait.


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

MildredM said:


> From tomorrow or Tuesday really, in my opinion. But I can't be the only one who sometimes just can't wait and have gone in on day 5


I agree, sometimes I just end up halfway through the bag on day 3


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

Cheers guys just wanted to make sure


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

Made two shots with the Brighton Lanes and im impressed tasted a raw shot no bitterness far better made a latte and was class so far so good


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

icom102 said:


> Made two shots with the Brighton Lanes and im impressed tasted a raw shot no bitterness far better made a latte and was class so far so good


Finally... Glad to see you are making progress, continue to taste the raw shots, they give a better indication of how the extraction is rather than having the taste muddied by milk, try grinding courser/finer and see if the coffee tastes better or worse. And who knows, you may even end up developing a taste for straight espresso.


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

well i i would have had no issue drinking it straight at all compared to what i was tasting before


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

icom102 said:


> well i i would have had no issue drinking it straight at all compared to what i was tasting before


That's great to hear, I hope you enjoy the Brighton lanes and the hasbean. I really enjoyed the Brighton lanes myself and found shots that were 18>36 in 30s to bring out the best.


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

what about hasbean sunset have you ever used it?


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

icom102 said:


> what about hasbean sunset have you ever used it?


No, i've never tried anything from hasbean sorry.


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

will have to sample it tomoz


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Dont lose heart if you find hasbean less rewarding. On the whole their beans are harder to get a good extraction from.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Obnic said:


> Dont lose heart if you find hasbean less rewarding. On the whole their beans are harder to get a good extraction from.


?

It may not be be second crack and beyond of coffee compass but doesn't mean it's hard to worn with.

Sunset for one It's a blend....

"While the name and components may change, the flavour profile lives on. Our red blend focuses on balance, sweetness and clarity, while also being easy to work with and super forgiving"


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

True - was thinking of some of their lighter roast single origins. They can be great but I'm not sure they're the easiest place for folk to begin their espresso career.

Certainly that was my experience - i came back to them later in my journey and suddenly their tasting notes made sense.


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

what about tamping is 30lb the norm i have a standard tamper and a calibrated one i noticed a lot of coffee houses i have sampled locally they barley use any pressure wile tamping


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

icom102 said:


> what about tamping is 30lb the norm i have a standard tamper and a calibrated one i noticed a lot of coffee houses i have sampled locally they barley use any pressure wile tamping


Just tamp until you feel the coffee stops compressing in the basket.


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

i will give that a whirl tonight all along i was using the calibrated tamper


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

It doesn't really matter provided you do the same thing every time.


----------



## richieb (Mar 19, 2017)

interesting


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

well i have to say i like the Brighton lanes really nice the Hasbean is not bad i dose 18g on both but on the hasbean i need to adjust the grinder slightly i guess this is normal ?


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

icom102 said:


> well i have to say i like the Brighton lanes really nice the Hasbean is not bad i dose 18g on both but on the hasbean i need to adjust the grinder slightly i guess this is normal ?


You will have to adjust your grinder when changing beans, pretty much every time.


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

the Brighton tastes better i like it


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

icom102 said:


> well i have to say i like the Brighton lanes really nice the Hasbean is not bad i dose 18g on both but on the hasbean i need to adjust the grinder slightly i guess this is normal ?


Yes. Different roasts, different grind settings required.


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

But so far so good


----------



## gracy (Jun 13, 2017)

Ask somebody else to taste it and ask do they get the same as you.


----------

